# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Troca-se xenia por outros corais

## sarah_oramos

Olá gente tenho umas xênia (rosa) no meu aquario só que elas estão grandes e já tem muitas, alguem gostaria de trocar comigo por outro coral?

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Sara! 

Apesar de existir alguma comunidade do Brasil neste fórum somos maioritariamente de Portugal...

Aconselho-te a ires ao IPAq - Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - Home ou então ao Brasil Reef - Fórum de Aquário - Aquarismo - Marinho, Corais e Água Doce &bull; Página Principal...

Lá de certo que conseguirás vender/trocar mais rapidamente, já que são fóruns brasileiros...

Para dúvidas, sugestões ou exposição do teu aquário, tens aqui uma comunidade muito activa que te pode sempre ajudar...

Atenciosamente,

Lena e Pedro

----------


## sarah_oramos

Olá Lena e Pedro,

Obrigada pela dica, vou postar lá, valeu.

Abraço.

----------

